# John Guest Leak



## Budron (26/11/09)

Hey guys,

What's the trick with the John Guest tail piece fittings?





Every time I connect up I have a leak.
I know that the hose has to be cut without burrs etc, but I just cant get it. Not small leaks either.
Any ideas on what i'm missing?

Cheers


----------



## razz (26/11/09)

Are you using 8mm dia hose Budron?


----------



## Ross (26/11/09)

Where's it leaking from?

If from the thread you may be missing the seal, if from where the line enters you may have a brocken leaf - look through the end & see if it all looks intact.
To fit, push in firmly & then give a gentle tug to set. Also make sure you are using the correct diameter line.

cheers Ross


----------



## Budron (26/11/09)

Yeah using 8mm OD line. I need to put it in hot water to get it on so it's pretty snug.
It's leaking from where the line enters.
Are you able to get a decent cut with just a pair of scissors or do you need hose cutters?


----------



## komodo (26/11/09)

wheres it leaking?

Ignore that just read your post

I've always used secatares (spelling?), like garden sheers. I think i read some where to use them...


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/09)

Are you pushing the line all the way in to the point where you can't pull it back out again without pushing in the grey bit?

Are you using the right line?


----------



## MarkBastard (26/11/09)

Budron said:


> Yeah using 8mm OD line. I need to put it in hot water to get it on so it's pretty snug.
> It's leaking from where the line enters.
> Are you able to get a decent cut with just a pair of scissors or do you need hose cutters?



Okay my line just slots right in, definitely no hot water needed.

I cut with scissors and just be careful to make sure it's reasonably straight and free of burs. Never had any issues.


----------



## Budron (26/11/09)

> Are you pushing the line all the way in to the point where you can't pull it back out again without pushing in the grey bit?



Yeah it doesnt come out when I pull it


----------



## Andyd (26/11/09)

As suggested, make sure it goes all the way in. It should feel like there are two "grabs" on the tube, one as it passes through the lock collet, and another as it passes through the o-ring. If you don't get the oring onto the line it will definitely leak.

BTW - checking that it won't pull out isn't enough, because the locking collet will close on the line even if the line hasn't passed through the o-ring...

Regards,

Andy


----------



## clean brewer (26/11/09)

Could I also say from my point of view, cut your tubing with a sharp razor blade and make the cut as nice and straight as you can... Im sure this helps seal it better aswell in the fitting....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## shmick (26/11/09)

Are you using the clear vinyl type line or the opaque type?

I had leaks with the clear type as it was too soft and deformed over time. When it gets cold it stop being flexible also and leaked every time it was bumped.

After switching to the opaque type (much harder/stiffer) the leaks stopped.


----------



## Andyd (26/11/09)

+1 for Shmick's advice - The line recommended by JG is stiffer and has a shiny white outer coating...


----------



## KoNG (26/11/09)

Stanley knife to cut your line.... That's what I use.


----------



## hoohaaman (27/11/09)

Andyd said:


> +1 for Shmick's advice - The line recommended by JG is stiffer and has a shiny white outer coating...



+2 ,other types will work temporarily.but you need JG for a long lasting seal.


----------



## zabond (27/11/09)

you shouldnt have to heat the hose to get it to fit JG fittings, if you go to craft brewers website- beer line-select a 8mm hose then click "more" you will find a good description of how to fit hose to JG fitting-are you sure its 8mm hose not imperial,I coped this once when buying 8mm from a dodgy hbs


----------



## Budron (27/11/09)

After much trying and many, many hose cuts, I think I've come to the conclusion that the hose must be the wrong size. 
I got it from the local hardware place and am sure it was 6mm ID 8mm OD, but it definitely doesnt go into the JG fittings easily.
It worked fine on my old barbed fittings so who knows?

I guess i'll just buy more from craftbrewer, and that way i can get the 5mm ID line.

Thanks for all the replies guys

Cheers


----------



## ausdb (27/11/09)

Budron said:


> Yeah using 8mm OD line. I need to put it in hot water to get it on so it's pretty snug.
> It's leaking from where the line enters.
> Are you able to get a decent cut with just a pair of scissors or do you need hose cutters?



If you are heating your hose then the O-ring seal will be deforming the tubing permanently which it should not do, it should just seal around the tube. What does the end of the tube look like when you release the fitting and pull it back out? if there is a definite ring where the O-ring was that is a good indicator that it has been deformed too much, if you have trouble getting the tube into the fitting try wetting the end of the tubing before you insert it.


----------



## raven19 (27/11/09)

Sounds like you have the issue sorted, however just have a good look at the dark grey inner clip of the fitting. 
I had a cracked one in my system recently, leading to an undetected gas leak!


----------



## OzBeer_MD (27/11/09)

The Valpar Flexmaster II works a treat. I use it for everything. Now just need to find some nice black trunking for when it is used as a beer line in a portable set up.


----------



## Andyd (27/11/09)

I use Armacell to trunk my lines - just remember to talc up your lines before you try to feed them through (and two people makrs life significantly easier!)

Andy


----------



## OzBeer_MD (27/11/09)

Andyd said:


> I use Armacell to trunk my lines - just remember to talc up your lines before you try to feed them through (and two people makrs life significantly easier!)
> 
> Andy



Thanks for the tip. Where do you buy it?


----------



## Pumpy (27/11/09)

Budron said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What's the trick with the John Guest tail piece fittings?
> 
> ...



White PTFE tape around the thread to seal 

Pumpy


----------



## Budron (27/11/09)

nah, it's not leaking around the thread. It's where the hose goes in. 
Still no luck. Cut it square, no burrs, push it all the way in, turn the gas on and shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Must be the hose i'm using, cant think of anything else


----------



## cdbrown (27/11/09)

Or that the fitting is stuffed. One of my fittings had a leak and I fiddled around with the hose, cut it straight and did all things mentioned, but in the end there was something wrong with the actual fitting which didn't create the proper seal.


----------



## Budron (27/11/09)

yeah i thought that, until i tried with another of them i have


----------



## cdbrown (27/11/09)

Budron said:


> yeah i thought that, until i tried with another of them i have


Exactly the way I confirmed the problem was with the fitting and not the hose. Well you better get to the hbs and get some proper beer line and fix this problem once and for all.


----------



## Georgedgerton (27/11/09)

While were on the topic a great way of getting rid of any sharp edges after you cut your beer line is to use ordinary pencil sharpener, puts a great little bevel on the end leaving no chance of burs scratching the seal


----------



## ausdb (27/11/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> Thanks for the tip. Where do you buy it?


In relation to the Armacell post, try any refrigeration part supplier such as Actrol or Heatcraft.


----------



## Wonderwoman (8/12/09)

Pumpy said:


> White PTFE tape around the thread to seal
> 
> Pumpy




does anyone else use PTFE tape?

I'm trying to setp up my keg system for the first time and had a massive leak - once I used teflon tape on the threads the leak was reduced to a small one, so I'd say that's a big tick for teflon tape, but Ross (who i bought all my gear off) just told me I shouldn't use it


----------



## raven19 (8/12/09)

wonderwoman said:


> does anyone else use PTFE tape?
> 
> I'm trying to setp up my keg system for the first time and had a massive leak - once I used teflon tape on the threads the leak was reduced to a small one, so I'd say that's a big tick for teflon tape, but Ross (who i bought all my gear off) just told me I shouldn't use it



I dont use any tape with my FG fittings. Everything should fit together nicely? :huh:


----------



## komodo (8/12/09)

my understanding is that your not supposed to use tape ...


----------



## Georgedgerton (8/12/09)

The fitting as shown (if I am correct) does not rely on the thread to seal. If not mistaken this fitting is designed to seal on a lat surface with a washer style seal that seats as you tighten it up. 

Sure tape works fine in the situations it's designed for but of no use otherwise. Regardless of this particular situation, work out the sealing point first and then attack the problem. Example if the fitting is designed to seal on a lat surface your destined to have problems if that surface has been compromised.


----------

